# Cell phone while in Israel



## EKSB SDG (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a friend that’s gonna be spending the upcoming semester as a student in Jerusalem. Does anyone reading this have any experience with cell phones in Israel? It looks like his current cell phone won’t work outside the USA. He’s not sure what he’s gonna do as far as communication. It appears that he’ll be able to Facebook chat and IM on his computer, but voice communication is kind of a mystery. Any suggestions?


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 24, 2009)

I recommend using Skype:

Make the most of Skype - free internet calls and great value calls


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 24, 2009)

Rent a GSM/GPRS phone while in Israel.

AMR


----------



## chbrooking (Aug 24, 2009)

I recommend renting or buying one there.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

I second using skype. It works pretty well. I use it all the time.


----------



## matt01 (Aug 24, 2009)

pay-as-you go phone


----------



## Hippo (Aug 24, 2009)

When I go abroad I just take my own phone and buy a local pay as you go sim, some countrys make getting sims quite difficult so it may not be possible in Israel. You also have to be sure that your own phone is not networked locked.


----------

